# Calling new puppy owners



## Luvdogs

Let me have my fix, and lets see your new additions?

Pretty Please


----------



## Inca's Mum

Well atm...all I can say is one of these bundles will be ours!  Not chosen, will not choose until end of September


----------



## Molly's Mum

My gorgeous girl Tia... 12 weeks old


----------



## Nicky09

PUPPIES! Great thread and Tia and those lab puppies are just adorable.


----------



## Luvdogs

Black lab bitch is on my wish list :001_wub: I don't envy you picking, they are gorgeous chunky puptsers 

Wow and Tia :001_wub: I absolutely love Boxers, we had one growing up, she really is beautiful


----------



## Molly's Mum

Luvdogs said:


> Black lab bitch is on my wish list :001_wub: I don't envy you picking, they are gorgeous chunky puptsers
> 
> Wow and Tia :001_wub: I absolutely love Boxers, we had one growing up, she really is beautiful


Aww thank you, I am slightly biased but I do think she is a little stunner, took me ages to pick my favourite from the litter  Yep I love boxers too, I love all 3 of mine, although you have to be a bit crazy just like those Bouncy Boxers


----------



## Luvdogs

Molly's Mum said:


> Aww thank you, I am slightly biased but I do think she is a little stunner, took me ages to pick my favourite from the litter  Yep I love boxers too, I love all 3 of mine, although you have to be a bit crazy just like those Bouncy Boxers


The bounciness is all part of their charm


----------



## kayla

This has help my puppy fix


----------



## Luvdogs

kayla said:


> This has help my puppy fix


LOL.....I need more  it makes me want


----------



## kayla

Luvdogs said:


> LOL.....I need more  it makes me want


me to but there no more room


----------



## Luvdogs

Me neither  LOL


----------



## Ducky

heres skye! i'll need to get some new pics of her on here soon, shes gettin so big!


----------



## Luvdogs

Ducky said:


> heres skye! i'll need to get some new pics of her on here soon, shes gettin so big!


She is lovely......bless her


----------



## mindymoo

Molly's Mum said:


> My gorgeous girl Tia... 12 weeks old


Awwwww wanna cuddle!!!!!


----------



## plumo72

Here's Lola our english Bulldog, she's 13 weeks old now. not taken any recent pics for ages though


----------



## Luvdogs

Aaaaaaaw Lola's a little corker  love the boxer too


----------



## Luvdogs

mindymoo said:


> Awwwww wanna cuddle!!!!!


Aaww nearly missed little Mia, how old is she? :001_wub:


----------



## brackensmom

thank you all for the pics, lovely, but making me broody again now.
Ducky i know you have probably said somewhere but what breed is Skye, she is soo cute.


----------



## plumo72

Some pics of Lola today, she's 15 weeks on Saturday.


----------



## mindymoo

Luvdogs said:


> Aaww nearly missed little Mia, how old is she? :001_wub:


It lickle Poppy, think she was bout 7 wks there but shes a big girl now  11wks old


----------



## mindymoo

plumo72 said:


> Some pics of Lola today, she's 15 weeks on Saturday.


Lola is a complete beauty!!!


----------



## slakey

Not so little I know, but still a puppy at 4months old


----------



## Luvdogs

slakey said:


> Not so little I know, but still a puppy at 4months old


Beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## slakey

Indeed he is, I'm very happy with how he's turning out.

He's only 4months and his back is nearly at same height as Zeus' and everyone says Zeus is a big dog lol!


----------



## stellasmama

Inca's Mum said:


> Well atm...all I can say is one of these bundles will be ours!  Not chosen, will not choose until end of September


OMG! I just want to roll on the floor and play with them!!! so CUTE!


----------



## GemCheri

I only have pics on my phone and can't find the lead I picked my lil girl today:001_wub:  eeee cant wait till shes home. :001_tt1:


----------



## lifeizsweet

Here's Bramble He's 4 months now but these are a bit old




































5 weeks old in this one!!

This is his 'big brother' my MIL's dog when they first got him last year


----------



## Luvdogs

Aaw Bramble looks a sweetie, a chunky bear :001_wub:


----------



## slakey

Bramble looks soo fluffy compared to Milo... Is Bramble a working class or show?


----------



## lozza84

milly pictures by loznick_2007 - Photobucket


----------



## lifeizsweet

slakey said:


> Bramble looks soo fluffy compared to Milo... Is Bramble a working class or show?


He's got a lot of FTC's in his bloodline, loads, I've been trying do my research on them all!

He looks fluffier than he really is i think though.


----------



## slakey

Milo looks nowhere near that fluffy.


----------



## lifeizsweet

He's got a really soft coat. Not sure if thats just because he loves bubble baths though....


----------



## shihtzumum

Heres my latest family member baby Peggy 12 weeks old


----------



## lifeizsweet

What a little cutie! I love puppies.


----------



## Inca's Mum

stellasmama said:


> OMG! I just want to roll on the floor and play with them!!! so CUTE!


I will be today! :lol: :lol:


----------



## slakey

lifeizsweet said:


> He's got a really soft coat. Not sure if thats just because he loves bubble baths though....


You give him bubble baths xD

Milo doesn't like the showers I give him :/ So I'm unsure how a bath would go down?


----------



## lifeizsweet

He loves them if you go in the bath room he jumps in the batH and waits for you to turn the taps on! I use his puppy shampoo as bubble bath and splashes around in it. He loves water though.


----------



## Spaniel mad

storms puppies 3 days old









Brooke and Stream 15 weeks old


----------



## Ducky

brackensmom said:


> thank you all for the pics, lovely, but making me broody again now.
> Ducky i know you have probably said somewhere but what breed is Skye, she is soo cute.


she is a flat coat retriever


----------



## Inca's Mum

Looks like this one could be the one...or the yellow collared puppy. 3 weeks and 3 days old today. We've just visited!


----------



## lifeizsweet

I love the one with the yellow collar on her back with the wrinkly tummy it's so cute. 

I was just about to upload more piccies of Brams and I thought OH's laptop didn't have a card reader but i have just found it! hurrah, more photos on the way!


----------



## Inca's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> I love the one with the yellow collar on her back with the wrinkly tummy it's so cute.
> 
> I was just about to upload more piccies of Brams and I thought OH's laptop didn't have a card reader but i have just found it! hurrah, more photos on the way!


Yay! :w00t: can't wait, chop chop!


----------



## lifeizsweet

More puppy photos!










Bramble, his girlfriend and her brother


----------



## Inca's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> More puppy photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bramble, his girlfriend and her brother


Lovely photos, is he working or show lines?
x


----------



## slakey

He's soo light lol, looks very suspicious in that last photo heheh.


----------



## slakey

Some older pictures of Milo when he was younger, just have to post them!!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

He's from working lines, OH's mum has a lab from show lines and they're so different!


----------



## lifeizsweet

slakey said:


> He's soo light lol, looks very suspicious in that last photo heheh.


I keep thinking how dark Milo is!


----------



## Jazzy

Aww gorgeous photos everyone.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Our puppy is 5 months old now. This is her pictured in the garden this afternoon.


----------



## slakey

lifeizsweet said:


> I keep thinking how dark Milo is!


Funny thing is he wasn't the darkest one there he was the next shade down from Jumbo the light boy, who's probably as light as Bramble now.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Jazzy your puppy is so fluffy!!! love it!


----------



## Jazzy

lifeizsweet said:


> Jazzy your puppy is so fluffy!!! love it!


Thanks.
She's a bit scruffy and hates being groomed. She will be paying her first visit to the groomers in a month or so.


----------



## lifeizsweet

slakey said:


> Funny thing is he wasn't the darkest one there he was the next shade down from Jumbo the light boy, who's probably as light as Bramble now.


I think Bramble was the lightest of his litter, both his parents are rather light. compared to OH's mum's lab anyway.


----------



## slakey

Milo's father was a ginger boy, and his mother had darkish markings on her back.
I'm very happy with his colouring so far 

A lady with a light coloured Lab fairly old now, said he had lovely colouring when we bumped into them whilst walking our dogs.


----------



## lifeizsweet

My OH keeps telling me Bramble will get darker as he gets older, i, am not so convinced. I like him being this light.


----------



## slakey

Depends on his ancestors and the other dogs in his family.

I've just measured how tall Milo is and he's 19.5inches to the shoulder :O He's only 3months old

Zeus is 23inches to the shoulder and he's 3 years old and a Boxer cross lol.

I have a feeling Milo will be taller then Zeus 

Sorry to go off-topic lol!


----------



## Kian's dad

Well, Kian is now 5 months, but here he is with his litter mates...waaay back then, the litter was 4 weeks old.

This is when we went to visit the breeder to inquire about getting a puppy from them....BIG MISTAKE... we gave them the money as we were leavingut:


----------



## slakey

What is Kian?

I'm guessing Rodeshian Ridgeback


----------



## LittleFluff

Ohhhh want one!!  there are so many gorgeous pics on here! 
I was reading a blog by Patricia Mcconnell this morning Human Bond With Dogs, Behavior of Dogs and People, Dog Psychology | Patricia McConnell Blog the video at the top is about playing but the puppy is so adorable, especially at the end when the other dog doesn't want to play anymore and he wanders off to find his own toy what a sweetie bless!!


----------



## Jazzy

slakey said:


> What is Kian?
> 
> I'm guessing Rodeshian Ridgeback


He's a Vizsla I think.


----------



## GemCheri

Jazzy said:


> He's a Vizsla I think.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ditto


----------



## lifeizsweet

More Bramble Photos


----------



## CareBear79

This is my Rafa he's about 5 months old now




























I can only get pics when he is lieing down as he moves too fast!


----------



## slakey

Just taken these:










Milo & his sister.


----------



## My-Terriers

Oh god, sorry for the pic overload, but, I'd forgotten just how cute he was...

Oscar...





































Definately not so cute anymore - and only 4 and a half months now  ...


----------



## maisyjess

Awwww how cute, he now looks just like my Beddy.


----------



## stanfan

Meet Stanley, he comes home in 2 weeks and I can't wait!!!!
Just born...









When we picked him at 3 weeks and 2 days









Stan at 6 weeks


----------



## shihtzumum

just love looking at puppy pics they are all so cute. 

Here is another of my youngest Peggy she is 13 weeks when this was took at [email protected]


----------



## Luvdogs

All pupsters are gorgeous 

I am loving Stanley :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Hb-mini

Here is Bella Mini Schnauzer

8 weeks-










Bella few weekends ago at 14 weeks-


----------



## sarahberra

Such beautiful dogs. Share more pics as they get older.


----------



## CavalierClara

Clara 6 weeks old










Clara 10 weeks old










Clara 12 weeks old


----------



## maisyjess

Sooooooo cute.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Such cute photos! I've recharged my camera so will be taking lots more photos of Bramble soon!


----------



## stellasmama

Adorable!!!!!!! I could look at photos of puppies....and dogs....allllll day long! It's good therapy for a stressful day!!!


----------



## Aly12

This is my little puppy Konnie. She is coming home to stay with us on Sunday.


----------



## archiebaby

one of my little french bulldog girls


----------



## Luvdogs

Dior and Konnie are GORGEOUS :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Inca's Mum

Some lovely photos here, will be able to update you all on Saturday evening/Sunday morning after we have visited to choose our puppy! I'm so excited haha :smilewinkgrin:.
x


----------



## Luvdogs

Inca's Mum said:


> Some lovely photos here, will be able to update you all on Saturday evening/Sunday morning after we have visited to choose our puppy! I'm so excited haha :smilewinkgrin:.
> x


How exciting


----------



## corrine3

just in case i've not shoved my puppy glen in enough faces


----------



## Luvdogs

corrine3 said:


> just in case i've not shoved my puppy glen in enough faces


GORGEOUS!!


----------



## tsgray70

Well here's an Amy pic. 5 Months old now.


----------



## Inca's Mum

*Here's Inca. More pictures are on my site though IncasLife*


----------



## Luvdogs

I WANT Inca


----------



## Inca's Mum

Luvdogs said:


> I WANT Inca


You can't have her hmy:!


----------



## Luvdogs

Inca's Mum said:


> You can't have her hmy:!


 :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Callia

Two of my little monsters at 4 weeks old


----------



## Fremlin

My boy Kyuss is 2 now but here's some of his puppy photos.


----------



## Guest

Fremlin said:


> My boy Kyuss is 2 now but here's some of his puppy photos.


Stunning pics - what a gorgeous pup he was! x


----------



## Fremlin

louise5031 said:


> Stunning pics - what a gorgeous pup he was! x


Funny looking at those pictures. None of the toys in that picture made it all the way to adulthood.


----------



## sophiew

Here's Tally, 5 weeks old, I went to visit her at the weekend and am counting down the days until she can come home!

She's a working type cocker spaniel


----------



## Luvdogs

These pups are seriously gorgeous


----------



## MDF

Here is our little man - Freddie

He is 9 weeks and 4 days old. He is a Jackahuahua (Mum is JRT - Dad is Chihuahua)



















We have only had him 4 days so far! We love him SOOOO much!! (he even sleeps in bed with us)


----------



## Inca's Mum

MDF said:


> Here is our little man - Freddie
> 
> He is 9 weeks and 4 days old. He is a Jackahuahua (Mum is JRT - Dad is Chihuahua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have only had him 4 days so far! We love him SOOOO much!! (he even sleeps in bed with us)


Bless well if that's how you want to go on with him fine with me. I wish Inca could be in my bed but it's not the biggest and she'd push me off when fully grown :001_tt2:.

Totally off-topic but what caused you to name yourself MDF? Because in our tech lessons we have a wood called Medium Density Fibreboard aka MDF and I'm just curious :001_tt2:


----------



## MDF

Inca's Mum said:


> Bless well if that's how you want to go on with him fine with me. I wish Inca could be in my bed but it's not the biggest and she'd push me off when fully grown :001_tt2:.
> 
> Totally off-topic but what caused you to name yourself MDF? Because in our tech lessons we have a wood called Medium Density Fibreboard aka MDF and I'm just curious :001_tt2:


Thank you,

MDF is the first letters of our animals  Muppet, Dotty, and Freddie 

xx


----------



## Rick

A couple of my favourites of our dobe a couple of weeks ago (approx 8 weeks old)...


















And at the seaside the other day using her ear as a windsock...










I have uploaded an album with more in if anyone's interested.


----------



## charmedlassie88

Max Diesel  I pick him up next friday!!


----------



## slbrown2108

Hey 

heres my 8 week old BC puppy Maisie


----------

